# Peanut Butter Fudge



## AnneHelm (Sep 14, 2011)

​ 


This fudge takes no time at all to make and tastes amazing.


Ingredients​ 3 cups of Sugar (if you don't want it to be too sweet reduce up to 1 1/2 cups, fiddle with it)​ 1/2 cup Milk​ 3/4 to 1 cup Peanut Butter (I like to use crunchy peanut butter)​ 1 teaspoon Vanilla Extract​ ​ Optional Ingredients​ 1/2 cup coarsely chopped Pretzels​ 1/2 cup Assorted Nuts​ 1/2 cup Chocolate Chips​ 1/2 cup Oatmeal with additional 1/2 cup of Raisins​ ​ Well you get the idea, you can add a lot of things to make your fudge unique and delicious.​ 
1. Get a small square pan, about 6-8'' square, and line the pan with wax  paper with 3-4'' of extra paper sticking up the sides.  I do this  because I like to be able to take the fudge out easily from the pan in  order to cut it.​ ​ 2. In a small pot add your sugar and milk and allow to boil, this takes a  few minutes.  You want to see a bubbly syrup in the pot when it is  ready.​ ​ 3. Remove from the heat and add your peanut butter and vanilla and beat  on medium speed with a mixer until well constituted. If you are going to  add an optional ingredient that melts (like chocolate chips)I would  recommend allowing it to cool first.​ ​ 4. Pour fudge mixture into the wax paper lined pan and then even it out  to look nice.  Depending on your refrigerator let it cool for about an  hour to set.​ ​ ​ 5. Use the extra wax paper on the sides of the pan to pull the fudge  out and place on the counter to cut.  I like to store this in a cookie  tin. I recycle the tin from some Danish Butter Cookies I bought at the  store.​


----------



## chopper (Sep 14, 2011)

This sounds good and easy. Thanks.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Anne and welcome to DC. 


> Ingredients​ 3 cups of Sugar (if you don't want it to be too sweet reduce up to 1 1/2 cups, fiddle with it)​ 1/2 cup Milk​ 3/4 to 1 cup Peanut Butter (I like to use crunchy peanut butter)​ 1 teaspoon Vanilla Extract​



This part of your recipe concerns me.  Have you fiddled with the amount of sugar?  There's a strong possibility that the fudge won't set up without enough sugar.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 15, 2011)

I often wonder about fudge recipes as the better recipes include some type of aerating process to give it the correct mouth feel.  Do we have any true fudge experts here at DC?  Inquiring minds want to know.

I cheat and use marshmallows in my fudge to incorporate air into the mixture.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## bakechef (Sep 15, 2011)

Kayelle said:
			
		

> Hi Anne and welcome to DC.
> 
> This part of your recipe concerns me.  Have you fiddled with the amount of sugar?  There's a strong possibility that the fudge won't set up without enough sugar.



I agree, candy such as fudge is usually not something where you can fiddle with the amount of sugar.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 15, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> I often wonder about fudge recipes as the better recipes include some type of aerating process to give it the correct mouth feel.  Do we have any true fudge experts here at DC?  Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> I cheat and use marshmallows in my fudge to incorporate air into the mixture.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



Goodweed, since you brought up the subject, I always hesitate to put down someone's recipe, but in my opinion this recipe has too many variables to give consistently good results.
I  sure don't claim to be a fudge  expert, but I do know what consistently works for *perfect fudge* *every time, *and I think the trouble nobody is convinced is that it is sooooo simple.

3 cups (18 oz) chips of your choice....(ie, milk choc, dark choc, peanut butter, or whatever)
1 can of Sweetened Condensed Milk 
dash of salt 
Tsp. of vanilla
Melt all in a pan on low heat, or in the microwave
Stir

Pour into a 8 or 9 in. pan lined with foil for easy removal. 
Chill till set, and cut into squares.
Done!!  The best fudge ever, guaranteed.


----------



## bakechef (Sep 15, 2011)

Kayelle said:
			
		

> Goodweed, since you brought up the subject, I always hesitate to put down someone's recipe, but in my opinion this recipe has too many variables to give consistently good results.
> I  sure don't claim to be a fudge  expert, but I do know what consistently works for perfect fudge every time, and I think the trouble nobody is convinced is that it is sooooo simple.
> 
> 3 cups (18 oz) chips of your choice....(ie, milk choc, dark choc, peanut butter, or whatever)
> ...


I introduced my mom to this recipe last year and she flipped over it.  She has been a die hard scratch fudge maker all of her life, and couldn't believe how easy and excellent this recipe was, she's now a convert!
It's the only fudge I bother to make anymore.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 15, 2011)

bakechef said:


> I introduced my mom to this recipe last year and she flipped over it.  She has been a die hard scratch fudge maker all of her life, and couldn't believe how easy and excellent this recipe was, she's now a convert!
> It's the only fudge I bother to make anymore.



I hear ya bakechef!!  I only wish I could take the credit for the "recipe".  Last holiday season here at DC, there were several of us trying to convince fudge lovers this was the *only* recipe they would ever need if they would just *try it!*
Nuts can be added,  and I did a yummy one with white choc. chips and bits of red and green candied cherries.  Made great gifts. Lowrdy, it's almost that time again.


----------



## bakechef (Sep 16, 2011)

And my store had a closeout on organic (not that I care if it's organic)  sweetened condensed milk for $.64 a can (yes that's sixty four cents)!  The date is good through  2013!  I am set for this year!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 16, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Goodweed, since you brought up the subject, I always hesitate to put down someone's recipe, but in my opinion this recipe has too many variables to give consistently good results.
> I  sure don't claim to be a fudge  expert, but I do know what consistently works for *perfect fudge* *every time, *and I think the trouble nobody is convinced is that it is sooooo simple.
> 
> 3 cups (18 oz) chips of your choice....(ie, milk choc, dark choc, peanut butter, or whatever)
> ...



Basically, it looks as though you are making something akin to ganache as it has no added fat (butter) to soften the chocolate.  but I'm with you.  If it's easy, and it comes out great, then there is no need to change or challenge anything.  I will try this fudge recipe and see how it compares to my go-to fudge recipe - See's Chocolate Fudge.

Thanks for sharing.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## peacefulkat (Sep 16, 2011)

Mmmmm....sounds delicious!


----------



## AnneHelm (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes I have.  It is a softer texture (being closer to the chocolate fudge cousin) but still holds together. Texture is personal and will differ with each persons preference.


----------



## AnneHelm (Sep 19, 2011)

I have used this peanut butter fudge recipe in many different fashions and the reason I like it so much is that it holds together under many different circumstances.  I don't use marshmallow cream or condensed milk because I don't know what it would do to the consistency of the fudge, all I know is what can be done with this recipe.  Please don't knock it before you try it


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 19, 2011)

C&P both!  Yummy!


----------

